# benötige eine kleine Beratung zum Thema Sky, Aufnahmefunktion und so weiter



## ACDSee (24. April 2015)

*benötige eine kleine Beratung zum Thema Sky, Aufnahmefunktion und so weiter*

Hallo,

Ausgangslage:
aktuell habe ich Kabel Deutschland und kann neben dem Liveprogramm 3 weitere Sender aufnehmen. Diese Möglichkeit nutze seit 3 Jahren täglich und mag nicht mehr drauf verzichten. insbesondere die Möglichkeit der Serienaufnahme, die einfache Bedienung über EPG und einer einfachen Ordnerstruktur (je Serie ein Ordner) ist super. 

Problem:
Ich baue gerade ein Haus und nun stellt sich mir die Frage, wie ich diesen Kompfort auch über SAT erreiche und noch Sky integrieren kann. Kabel ist am neuen Wohnort leider nicht verfügbar.

Was ich will:
Ich möchte nun gern Live Fußball gucken (Bundesliga und CL über Sky) sowie parallel z. B. den Tatort und Lieblingsserien aufnehmen, damit ich diese Sonntags zum Frühstück gucken kann.
Zudem soll man auch noch im Schlafzimmer und(oder Kinderzimmer andere Sky-Programme gucken können.

Bisher sagt mir jeder: "Das geht nicht."
Meine Meinung: Irgendwie ist es bestimmt machbar, wenn auch sicherlich nicht ganz so einfach wie mit einem Kabelanschluss.

Vorhanden: SAT-Anlage mit 6 Anschlüssen
- im Wohnzimmer: 2 Sat-Buchsen
- Sonst je Raum eine Sat-Buchse
- Lan in jedem Raum; Fix-Box (glaube 7390?), NAS (DS213j), TP-Link TL-SG1024DE, 24-Port, smart managed
- dazu kommt: Sky komplett (mit Sky Go und Zweitkarte)

Daher meine Frage: Wie nutzt Ihr als SAT-Anschluss Kunden Aufnahmefunktionen? Gibt es Alternativen zu Sky? Bringt ein TV mit Doppeltuner was?

Beste Grüße in der Hoffnung auf ein paar Praxistipps,
ACDSee


----------



## Bandicoot (24. April 2015)

*AW: benötige eine kleine Beratung zum Thema Sky, Aufnahmefunktion und so weiter*

Da Empfehle ich Dir mal bei den Jungs reinzuschauen, Nachtfalke Reloaded


----------



## ACDSee (24. April 2015)

*AW: benötige eine kleine Beratung zum Thema Sky, Aufnahmefunktion und so weiter*

Ich hab mich da mal angemeldet. Das Forum sieht auf den ersten Blick verdammt komplex und unaufgeräumt auf.
Die Suchfunktion findet zu "Sky" und zu "Kaufberatung" keine Treffer... hmmm ok.. 

Ich klick mich mal durch^^


----------



## stevie4one (28. April 2015)

*AW: benötige eine kleine Beratung zum Thema Sky, Aufnahmefunktion und so weiter*

Ich gebe zu, ich habe das Problem noch nicht genau verstanden.

Das sollte im Grunde mit deiner Ausstattung bereits jetzt schon möglich sein. Du hast ja 2 SAT-Anschlüsse im Wohnzimmer, von daher kannst du 2 Sendungen unabhängig voneinander empfangen/aufnehmen, also eine aufnehmen (Tatort) und eine andere sehen (BL via Sky). Da du eine Zweitkarte hast, und einen Anschluss im Schlafzimmer bzw. Kinderzimmer, kannst du dort auch Sky sehen bzw. aufnehmen. Was definitiv nicht geht, ist zeitgleich im Schlafzimmer und im Kinderzimmer ein SKY-Programm zu sehen, da nur eine Zweitkarte vorhanden ist. Wenn dies dennoch gewünscht ist, bleiben nur illegale Mittel ala Card-Sharing.

Evtl. ist es möglich mit SAT-IP und einem alternativen CAM-Modul Sky zu entschlüsseln und das Signal ins Netzwerk zu übertragen und so Sky "zentral" zur Verfügung zu stellen. Technisch sicher möglich (du brauchst einen SAT-IP-Server mit CAM (den es m.M.n. nicht gibt), ein CAM-Modul ala Maxcam / Alphacrypt One for all zur Entschlüsselung von Sky), aber das verstößt gegen die AGB von Sky.


----------



## ACDSee (28. April 2015)

*AW: benötige eine kleine Beratung zum Thema Sky, Aufnahmefunktion und so weiter*

Danke stevie4one für deine Hinweise. Ich will da nichts Illegales betreiben. Ich möchte einfach in Erfahrung bringen, was man machen kann und was nicht geht.

Ich würde z.B. gern Programme, die ich über die Zweitkarte im Schlafzimmer aufnehme auch  im Wohnzimmer gucken oder die im Wohnzimmer aufgenommenen Programme im  Schlafzimmer gucken.

Ich dachte ich stecke einfach alle Reciver und TVs ans Heimnetz an und kann dann z.B. das NAS einfach als gemeinsames Aufnahmelaufwerk nutzen.
Oder ist das Gucken von Aufnahmen nur an dem TV bzw. Reciver möglich, an dem die Aufnahme erfolgte?


----------



## stevie4one (28. April 2015)

*AW: benötige eine kleine Beratung zum Thema Sky, Aufnahmefunktion und so weiter*

Am einfachsten ist sicher der Einsatz von SAT-Receivern mit Aufnahmemöglichkeit auf ein NAS. Mein Technisat kann das z.B. oder alternativ div. Linux-Boxen. Auf keinen Fall ist das möglich mit dem Original Sky-Receiver. Via Netzwerk kann dann wiederum auf die Aufnahmen vom NAS zugegriffen werden. Bei Linux-Boxen brauchst du keine weitere Hardware. Bei anderen Receivern muss noch via alternativem CAM das Sky Programm entschlüsselt werden (damit es entschlüsselt gespeichert wird). Du brauchst also z.B. einen Receiver mit CA-Modul. Damit machst du die Aufnahmen auf das Nas. Alle anderen Geräte im Netzwerk können dann auf die unverschlüsselten Aufnahmen zugreifen.


----------



## ACDSee (29. April 2015)

*AW: benötige eine kleine Beratung zum Thema Sky, Aufnahmefunktion und so weiter*

Das kingt schonmal gut. Hast du eine Reciver-Empfehlung für mich?

Also einen womit ich :
- 2x SAT anschließen,
- Sky mit gucken -> HDMI zum TV
- und im Netzwerk meine Aufnahmen abspeichern kann?

Den original Sky Reciver lege ich dann auf Halde, oder muss ich den noch irgendwie mit einbinden?


----------



## DOcean (29. April 2015)

*AW: benötige eine kleine Beratung zum Thema Sky, Aufnahmefunktion und so weiter*

Wenn ich richtig infomiert bin ist jede Verwendung einer anderen Kiste als der orginal Sky Kiste nicht erlaubt...

Und ob die heutigen Karten in alternativen Receicver laufen (und zwar auf ewig) ist auch fraglich, bzw nicht gesichert...

Am dichteten dran wäre wohl die Lösung überall Linux Sat Receiver aufstellen (auch dort wo die Sky Kiste steht) und die alle aufs NAS speichern lassen. Sky gucken und aufnehmen geht dann aber nur dort wo auch eine Orginal Sky Kiste steht und jeweils immer nur das was der Receiver auf aufgenommen hat...


----------



## bath92 (29. April 2015)

*AW: benötige eine kleine Beratung zum Thema Sky, Aufnahmefunktion und so weiter*

Vorab, auf legalem Weg geht´s nicht (mehr) soviel ich weiß.
Früher war es möglich die Sky-Karten z.B. in einer „Dreambox“ zu betreiben, diese bitten die Möglichkeit das Programm in Heimnetzwerk zu streamen. Die neuen Karten die Sky verschickt lassen sich meines Wissen nach nur noch im originalen Sky-Receiver betreiben. Eine Möglichkeit wäre es zwei Receiver parallel zu nutzten. Du müsstest zum Sky-Abo noch eine Zweitkarte dazu buchen, um gleichzeitig in verschiedenen Räumen Sky-Programme zu nutzen.


----------



## ACDSee (29. April 2015)

*AW: benötige eine kleine Beratung zum Thema Sky, Aufnahmefunktion und so weiter*

Zweitkarte ist kein Problem. Die hab ich dann ja sowieso.
Es muss doch möglich sein, seine Aufnahmen unabhängig vom Endgerät im selben Haushalt gucken zu können.

Ich zahle den Kram doch auch. Ist ja nicht so, dass ich illegal Sky gucken will.
Nur ob ich in der Wanne liege und nen Tablet hab, im Schlafzimmer bin oder auf dem Sofa sitze - ist doch meine Sache wo ich meine Aufnahmen gucke.


----------



## norse (29. April 2015)

*AW: benötige eine kleine Beratung zum Thema Sky, Aufnahmefunktion und so weiter*

Die Zeiten sind vorbei, es gibt nur noch die offiziellen receiver von sky und die sind stark eingeschränkt .


----------



## bath92 (29. April 2015)

*AW: benötige eine kleine Beratung zum Thema Sky, Aufnahmefunktion und so weiter*

Ist schon klar, aber Sky will nicht dass die Sky-Aufnahmen ihre eigenen Geräte verlassen.


----------



## ACDSee (29. April 2015)

*AW: benötige eine kleine Beratung zum Thema Sky, Aufnahmefunktion und so weiter*

Es würde mir ja auch völlig ausreichen, wenn die Aufnahmen auf dem Reciver blieben und ich diese innerhalb des Heimnetzes auf ein anderes Gerät streamen könnte.
Wozu hat ein HDD-Reciver sonst einen LAN-Anschluss?


----------



## bath92 (29. April 2015)

*AW: benötige eine kleine Beratung zum Thema Sky, Aufnahmefunktion und so weiter*

Wenn du dir beispielsweiße eine Dreambox zulegst ist dies auch möglich. Streaming geht hier via App oder Web-Interface.
Allerdings hast du dann immer noch das Problem, dass die neunen Sky-Karten damit nicht laufen (Stichwort "Pairing").


----------



## DOcean (29. April 2015)

*AW: benötige eine kleine Beratung zum Thema Sky, Aufnahmefunktion und so weiter*

wenn ich das richtig verstanden habe werden die Sky Aufnahmen verschlüsselt auf der HDD vom Receiver gespeichert, d.h. maximal könnte eine andere Sky Kiste diese wiedergeben.

Für alles was nicht verschlüsselt ist, ist das natürlich viel einfacher... aufnehmen aufs NAS oder aufm Receiver und überall gucken.

Wozu das Teil Ethernet hat -> Sky stellt neuen HDTV-Receiver mit 2-TB-Festplatte für Sat-Kunden vor | PLAYER.de


> Die zweite Hälfte der Festplatte ist für den “Sky Anytime”-Service  reserviert. Dieser lädt über Nacht automatisch neue, redaktionell  ausgewählte Programm-Highlights auf die Festplatte. Auf diese Weise  können Kunden stets aktuelle Filme (erstmals auch 3D-Streifen),  komplette Serienstaffeln, Dokumentationen, Kindersendungen sowie  Sportübertragungen komfortabel und unabhängig von der Uhrzeit abrufen.  Der Video-on-Demand-Dienst steht ohne zusätzliche Kosten bei jedem  Abonnement mit Sky+ Receiver zur Verfügung.


----------



## ACDSee (29. April 2015)

*AW: benötige eine kleine Beratung zum Thema Sky, Aufnahmefunktion und so weiter*

Nun gut. Ich muss mich wohl damit abfinden.


Zum Internetanschluss steht im FAQ bei Sky was anderes:



> 10. Benötige ich für Sky Anytime eine Internetverbindung für meinen Receiver? Ein Internetzugang ist nicht erforderlich, da die Programme über  Nacht automatisch über das Fernsehsignal auf die Festplatte übertragen  werden.


----------



## stevie4one (29. April 2015)

*AW: benötige eine kleine Beratung zum Thema Sky, Aufnahmefunktion und so weiter*

Ich denke, ich kann etwas Licht in den Schatten bringen 

Aktuell ist folgendes möglich und wird von mir auch exakt so benutzt. Technisat Receiver (Technisat Digit ISIO S2) in Verbindung mit einem Maxcam TWIN V2 (CA-Modul) und dem Einsatz einer offiziellen Sky-Karte (V14 aus gültigem Abo). Im Receiver steckt das CA-Modul, darin die Sky-Karte und zeitgleich eine HD+ - Karte. Beide Karten werden fehlerfrei entschlüsselt und die Programme funktionieren. Aufnahmen erfolgen auf eine USB-Platte oder alternativ ein NAS (Synology DS 415+). Die Aufnahmen liegen jeweils unverschlüsselt vor, da durch den Einsatz des CA-Moduls keine verschlüsselten Dateien abgelegt werden. Der Technisat kann zudem Programme und Aufnahmen (auch LIVE-TV von Sky und HD+) via Netzwerk streamen. Die Aufnahmen auf der Synology stehen zudem im Netzwerk zur Verfügung. Sowohl meine anderen Technisat-Receiver als auch meine Samsung TV´s können die Aufnahmen direkt abspielen. Besondere Funktionen wie Sky Anytime lassen sich nicht nutzen (da nur mit Original Receiver abrufbar). Aber wer braucht Sky Anytime? Einfach den Film mal aufnehmen und im Nachgang die Aufnahme anschauen.

PS: Sky Aufnahmen sind immer verschlüsselt bei Verwendung des Original Sky Receivers.
PPS: Richtig ist der Einwand, wie lange dies möglich ist. Sobald Sky seine Verschlüsselungstechnik ändert bzw. auch ein Pairing von Sky-Karte und Sky-Receiver einführt, wird dies vsl. nicht mehr möglich sein.


----------



## DOcean (29. April 2015)

*AW: benötige eine kleine Beratung zum Thema Sky, Aufnahmefunktion und so weiter*



stevie4one schrieb:


> und dem Einsatz einer offiziellen Sky-Karte (V14 aus gültigem Abo). Im Receiver steckt das CA-Modul, darin die Sky-Karte und zeitgleich eine HD+ - Karte.



Danke für die Infos 

Sind das beides Karten (also die Sky und die HD+) Karten die man als Neukunde bekommt? Bei HD+ gibts ja z.B. die HD03 die Probleme bereiten soll

EDIT:
Selber was gefunden:


> Das Thema Pairing der Sky V13 und V14 Abokarten, sprich die Karten  werden mit dem vorhandenen zertifizierten Skyreceiver oder Modul  "verheiratet" und funktionieren dann nicht mehr in alternativer  Hardware, sollte nichts neues sein.
> 
> Einige User gehen damit aber recht sorglos um und laufen Gefahr das genau dieses mit ihren Abokarten geschieht.
> 
> ...


D.h. wenn die Sky Karte einmal den Sky Receiver gesehen hat wars das mit den Alternativen...


----------



## stevie4one (29. April 2015)

*AW: benötige eine kleine Beratung zum Thema Sky, Aufnahmefunktion und so weiter*

Bei Sky handelt es sich um eine neue V14 Karte (die aktuell auch ausgegeben werden), bei HD+ *muss *man sich nach einer HD01 oder HD02 Karte umschauen (am besten bei ebay). HD03 Karten funktionieren definitiv nicht.

Pairing oder nicht, hinterläßt bei mir viele Fragezeichen. Zumindest bei mir gilt: Die Sky-Karte wurde im Original Receiver freigeschaltet und erst danach im Maxcam verwendet. Bislang war/wurde Sky nie dunkel und es gab auch sonst keine Probleme mit dem Modul oder der Entschlüsselung. Also anscheinend gab es mit meiner Karte kein Pairing. Das gleiche gilt für die Sky-Karte meiner Eltern.

Edith: die Frage ist auch für mich: gibt es Pairing tatsächlich? Ich kenne auch die Posts von Sky Kunden die dies bestätigen, aber Fakt ist doch auch: warum sollte das Pairing erst beim Kunden durch Inbetriebnahme erfolgen? Sky kennt die Karten-Nummer und die Gerätenummer des Receivers bereits bei Versand. Dann macht Pairing doch nur Sinn, wenn man es direkt umsetzt.


----------



## Mayday1980 (30. April 2015)

*AW: benötige eine kleine Beratung zum Thema Sky, Aufnahmefunktion und so weiter*

habe zwar kein Sky aber eine frage zum Pairing hab ich schon.
Was ist wenn der Receiver im Eimer geht. Funktioniert die Karte dann im neuen Receiver ohne Problem?


----------



## stevie4one (30. April 2015)

*AW: benötige eine kleine Beratung zum Thema Sky, Aufnahmefunktion und so weiter*

Das sollte doch wohl technisch problemlos möglich sein. Dann wird die alte Kartennummer mit der neuen Receivernummer gepairet.


----------

